# need advice



## charlie6395 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to the forum and yes I would like some help please me and a friend would like to come to Texas in Jan. and hunt predartors with someone that has a good operation our main goal is to hunt bobcat and javelina as a combo if possible? thanks charlie


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT charlie6395.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome Charlie, I'm sure someone will help you out soon enough buddy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Charlie to PT. Check out the State hunting forum at the bottom of the page and you might find some more guys there to help you out. There's plenty to read on here to keep you busy for days to learn and find others with the same passion. Good luck !!


----------

